# Channel Changes



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Website

Adding a 90's Alternative, Sinatra and Jamie Foxx channel

Here's the PDF of the new channel list.

They've dropped Sirius Revolution, Channel 67, which ticks me off...


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Ray_Clum said:


> Website
> 
> Adding a 90's Alternative, Sinatra and Jamie Foxx channel
> 
> ...


what was the format of that channel ???


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Christian Rock. More of alternative to mainstream Contemporary Christian.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Hoping they pick up Fox Business Channel in the fall.


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

They also dumped C-SPAN Radio...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's the overview

*NEW*
24- Lithium 24 - '90s Alternative Rock
29- New Punk Channel Coming 4/1 (Currently The Who Channel)
106- The Foxxhole - Urban Comedy

*RETIRED*
67- Revolution - Christian Rock
122- Sports ByLine USA - Sports Talk
139- C-SAPN Radio - US Government Affairs
186- Hardcore Sports - Sports Talk and Play By Play

*RENAMED*
75 Standard Time is now Siriusly Sinatra

*MOVED*
Sirius Disorder was 24 now 32
Reggae Rhythms was 32 now 97
OutQ was 106 now 109


----------



## captain16vgti (Mar 11, 2007)

Lithium 24 is a pretty good channel so far. Hopefully that punk station is good when it starts up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, Lithium 24 is a great station. I like Lucy on XM a little bit better, but Sirius was in need of a 90s Alt station, and it's programmed pretty well.


----------



## bblboy54 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ray_Clum said:


> They've dropped Sirius Revolution, Channel 67, which ticks me off...


Check out saverevolution.org


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

They've also dumped Discovery Radio while they were at it.


----------

